# AMS 1:32 Reefers on sale



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

missing the initial run, i just picked up some 1:32 scale 40' steel reefers (without box) Accucraft is currently selling at quite a discount. they say they're in excellent condition but i cannot see any sign of use. and being an operator who cares about storage space, i could care less about boxes anyway. a great example of what you can do in China with proper quality control; they are gorgeous cars. anyone on the Big Boy reservation list should seriously consider a dozen or so.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Where did you find them? 
What was the discount price?? 
On Accucrafts website?? 
I am looking but can't find any on sale.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a look too.







Not at the 'Specials' page on Accucraft E-store. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing there like this.



















*SALE*


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i wasn't sure i could mention they are on eBay, ...$80 (vs $140 in the box).
there are a few at $50, but with some very light paint damage.

cheers...gary


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

None left for $50. Some boxcars at $73.
The HOT items now are 1:29 stock cars for $49 

Andrew


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 03 Apr 2013 07:24 AM 
None left for $50. Some boxcars at $73.
The HOT items now are 1:29 stock cars for $49 

Andrew 
unbelievable... i can't post one note about scale cars being available without someone chiming in with this... i forget, does AML stand for Accucraft Models Large or Looney looking?

of course 1:29 will constantly be on sale.
who on earth would be moronic enough to buy rolling stock so out of scale?

also still available (contrary to the post)
eBay item #271182326339 are still the paint issue cars on sale for $50
and there are 4 other listings of 6 cars each at $80 (unboxed)

and again, if i hadn't seen the "Made in China" tag on the frame bottom, i wouldn't have seen any indications that these were made with any less quality than any modeler would demand.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By aopagary on 03 Apr 2013 10:38 AM 
Posted By Garratt on 03 Apr 2013 07:24 AM 
None left for $50. Some boxcars at $73.
The HOT items now are 1:29 stock cars for $49 

Andrew 
unbelievable... i can't post one note about scale cars being available without someone chiming in with this... i forget, does AML stand for Accucraft Models Large or Looney looking?

of course 1:29 will constantly be on sale.
who on earth would be moronic enough to buy rolling stock so out of scale?

also still available (contrary to the post)
eBay item #271182326339 are still the paint issue cars on sale for $50
and there are 4 other listings of 6 cars each at $80 (unboxed)

and again, if i hadn't seen the "Made in China" tag on the frame bottom, i wouldn't have seen any indications that these were made with any less quality than any modeler would demand.


Yeah, and I will 'chime in' again....

#1 You never first stated WHERE they were being sold.
#2 You never stated that they were in the Accucraft ebay Estore. 
#3 When I go to ebay and do a search for 'Accucraft' NOTHING comes up as you describe. 
#4 When I go to the Accucraft Estore and click on '1:32 Rolling Stock' NOTHING comes up as you describe. 
#5 Someone else had difficulties finding what you described besides myself. 
#6 This is a discussion forum I am free to reply! 

Yes, I can see they are there now since you provided an item number.










Unbelievable!


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I just received some of the 40' Steel Side Reefer cars today!
I bought these through RLD (shipped from Accucraft) and one of these I know at one time was listed in the $50 range (it is not anymore) AMS 32-513 Ill Central.










The other is model# AMS 32-512 NYC



















I would say the best thing about these cars are the wheel sets they come with, other then that I am a bit disappointed in them
I had thought they would of had the level of detail that there 1:20.3 AMS cars have, but they don't....not even close IMO.
The roof hatches are very delicate on them, and I have not figured out if the side doors open or not on them....they look like they should, but they seem like the handle will break if I try to open them so I won't try.
Neither car came with any info so I will check the web site to see if they are to open or not.

They do match up nice with the MTH Hudson and VO1000, and that's why I bought them....just don't know if I will be running out anytime soon to get more.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought two of the PFE reefers today. Could not resist. Now if only the UPS man comes when she's gone!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

"Who on earth would be moronic enough to buy rolling stock so out of scale?" 

Most people, as Lewis intended. 

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well my reefers are 1/32nd and will go good with my MTH Hudson.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my reefers today. A couple of minor flaws, as advertised. I am happy with them, except they will make my MDC reefers look bad!


----------



## lbyron (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought some of these Accucraft 1.32 reefers to run with my AML USRA 0-6-0 loco (1.29 scale) - but there is a huge difference between the coupler sizes. Which is the best way to get compatibility with the couplers?


----------

